# work permit for non paid work?



## rob1234 (Sep 28, 2010)

hi, i am a little bit confused and was wondering if you could help?

i have been offered a years scuba diving internship. i will be completeing diving industry qualifications. in return for free accomodation, free course fees and free diving i will be working in the dive centre 6 days a week.

so i am doing it for the experience of working in the dive centre and wont be recieving any pay.

as it is for a year obviously the 90 day tourist visa wont cover me.

do i need to apply for a working visa?

ive tried contacting the consulate in London but no one picks the phone up??!!

if it is a working visa do i need the medical report, radiological report and police checks?

thanks guys


----------



## vegasboy (Apr 28, 2010)

rob1234 said:


> hi, i am a little bit confused and was wondering if you could help?
> 
> i have been offered a years scuba diving internship. i will be completeing diving industry qualifications. in return for free accomodation, free course fees and free diving i will be working in the dive centre 6 days a week.
> 
> ...


 "Volunteers from the USA, Canada, European Union, Australia and New Zealand:
Presently you do not need a visa as you will receive a temporary visitors permit which is valid for 90 days. 

If your stay longer than 90 days you must apply for a visa. Application for extension of the temporary visa may be done in South Africa. We will support and help you with the application.

Nationals from other countries:
Any other volunteers not from the above countries or from the former Eastern Bloc countries will require a Visa. Click on the following link for requirements for a Visa for South Africa."FAQ | Volunteer work in South Africa | Volunteer Abroad | Gap year travel South Africa


----------



## rob1234 (Sep 28, 2010)

vegasboy said:


> "Volunteers from the USA, Canada, European Union, Australia and New Zealand:
> Presently you do not need a visa as you will receive a temporary visitors permit which is valid for 90 days.
> 
> If your stay longer than 90 days you must apply for a visa. Application for extension of the temporary visa may be done in South Africa. We will support and help you with the application.
> ...


interesting, although i'm not so sure this counts as volunteer work. if only i could speak to an official at the consulate... they are driving me nuts not picking up the phone ahhh


----------



## vegasboy (Apr 28, 2010)

rob1234 said:


> interesting, although i'm not so sure this counts as volunteer work. if only i could speak to an official at the consulate... they are driving me nuts not picking up the phone ahhh


 IMHO it is a matter of semantics and how you structure it. If you work and do not get paid for it, I'm sure you can define it as doing voluntary work.


----------



## rob1234 (Sep 28, 2010)

vegasboy said:


> IMHO it is a matter of semantics and how you structure it. If you work and do not get paid for it, I'm sure you can define it as doing voluntary work.


i would just be a bit worried of getting into trouble. after the 90 days is up i would have to apply for a extension and if they wouldnt grant me it i would be forced to go home. i'm quitting my day job and renting my house to take up the placement in s africa, so if i had to come home because i had te wromg type of visa that would be catastrophic


----------



## vegasboy (Apr 28, 2010)

rob1234 said:


> i would just be a bit worried of getting into trouble. after the 90 days is up i would have to apply for a extension and if they wouldnt grant me it i would be forced to go home. i'm quitting my day job and renting my house to take up the placement in s africa, so if i had to come home because i had te wromg type of visa that would be catastrophic


 You're right Rob, I'm sure things will work out fine if you explain your situation to them. Hope you get through on the phones though...


----------

